
EU Copyright Directive Censorship - chupa-chups
The EU commission retracts an article accusing opponents of the directive as bots. Fun fact: at least with Chrome from Germany i am unable to access the archive.org version which still shows the retracted article. It works with TOR, though.<p>archive.org link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;web.archive.org&#x2F;web&#x2F;20190216035603&#x2F;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@EuropeanCommission&#x2F;the-copyright-directive-how-the-mob-was-told-to-save-the-dragon-and-slay-the-knight-b35876008f16<p>&quot;Now&quot; link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@EuropeanCommission&#x2F;the-copyright-directive-how-the-mob-was-told-to-save-the-dragon-and-slay-the-knight-b35876008f16
======
chupa-chups
As links:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20190216035603/https://medium.co...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190216035603/https://medium.com/@EuropeanCommission/the-
copyright-directive-how-the-mob-was-told-to-save-the-dragon-and-slay-the-
knight-b35876008f16)

vs.

[https://medium.com/@EuropeanCommission/the-copyright-
directi...](https://medium.com/@EuropeanCommission/the-copyright-directive-
how-the-mob-was-told-to-save-the-dragon-and-slay-the-knight-b35876008f16)

